

Paypal Freezes Much Needed Funds For Charity/Emergency Work - phreanix
http://tonyocruz.com/?p=2438

======
phreanix
Disclosure: I know these guys and I know they were really trying to help.
There were people dying everyday and rescue funds were needed badly in the
wake of the calamity. All monies were to be turned over to the Philippine Red
Cross and they even had an endorsement from them.

------
bozmac
The amount of red-tape they had to go through was amazing. Way to go Paypal!

